

Ask HN: Why do we show comment scores next to posts? - zackattack

What is reason for showing a comment score next to a post?
======
quoderat
To me it's a convenient filter that lets me know the likelihood of some
comment being good -- though it's not always reliable because unpopular
opinions (like, often, my own) that threaten people's self-interests or self-
image tend to get voted down pretty aggressively.

~~~
tokenadult
It's convenient for me when I view my own comments to see which ones have been
most appreciated by other HN participants. Agreeing with the above, I know
sometimes a comment can fail to gain upvotes because it is controversial (or
because it is in a thread, or subthread, that has become inactive), but
usually a comment with a lot of upvotes is worth a look.

------
pg
To encourage people to post good comments.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
With a large board there's a lot of anchoring that's going on.

It'd be nice if there were another way to encourage them.

